# Some new pics on my R32 GT-R



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Took these yesterday after I washed it off. Hope you like it!

*
Fullsize can be found on: My homepage*


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

love it!!!! those bbs's are mustard!!!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking mean as hell as always Henriksson! :bowdown1: I need some BBS LM's in my life!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

reminds me of my sister..:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

LOL looks awesome mate!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is very nice indeed..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Awsome pics mate.
Clean GTR there . . .

Is that your garage?


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

beautiful car mate! got any more photos?

nice garage too!

Jon


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks alot!

Tha garage is not mine, it's at my fathers job, an airport. Free access though!



Well only got two more pictures of her thats worth posting:











Now there's something wrong on this pic, take a guess!


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

everything is on wrong side


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

majestic said:


> everything is on wrong side


Yeee, mirrored it for the fun of it hoping someone would scream "HEY ITS LHD with and LHD engine"


----------



## 205richo (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats one good looking car you have there.
Got to love LM's!!!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

wow, amazing R32!


----------



## malcs-skyline (Oct 1, 2010)

those wheels are stunning


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice combo there with the color and the bbs wheels


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

LM´s <3


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

nice photos mate


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Superb mate!!!!
Bob


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I do like your photos. Your car is the right colour to be mine, along with the grill and black lights. If I could ask you to swap the indicators to the smoked crystal items I could pretend your wonderful pictures are of my car...


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

amazing car!


----------

